
Show HN: Skedlo is the new tweets and threads scheduling platform for Twitter - dev-bre
https://skedlo.com
======
dev-bre
Hi all, This is just an introduction to this service I released less than one
month ago.

The idea behind Skedlo is pretty straightforward, make it very easy for
Twitter personal and small business accounts to grow their brands organically,
helping them scheduling their content across multiple timezones and monitor
their posts performances.

Skedlo offers a variety of features like threads scheduling, only a bunch of
other service do that, schedule RTs, flag your favorite tweets and monitor
their performances with advanced analytics and charts.

All these features for a very competitive price which starts from $5 a month
for the entry tier.

A free 14 days free trial is available!

What you think?

